# Greetings from Arkansas!



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm just a pet mice keeper here in NW Fayetteville, breeding for fun, pets, and mostly food (pacman frog and a snapping turtle). We've got a small group, with a broken-spotted and brindled apricot buck, a black fox doe, a dove satin doe, and a lilac tan satin doe.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Welcome! I am from AR too!


----------



## smileysal (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello from the UK!


----------

